# wheel brushes



## zetec-carl (Jan 18, 2012)

hi people its coming to the time i need to get my mrs some more cleaning bits and this time she has asked for a good wheel brush that isnt going to ruin the paint and is bigger than the normal little brushes that look like fat round paint brushes any help would be good thanks


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

EZ Detail brushes or Wheel Woolies


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Mini Daytona brush :thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

My Daytona speed master (same as EZ detail brush) has been retired since getting wheel woolies, I know they're expensive but they are soooooo much nicer to use than an EZ brush :thumb:


----------



## zetec-carl (Jan 18, 2012)

how long would wheel woolies last using products like diablo or on her moms car which gets coverd quite a lot bilberry or dragons breth ??


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

zetec-carl said:


> how long would wheel woolies last using products like diablo or on her moms car which gets coverd quite a lot bilberry or dragons breth ??


They're fully chemical resistant, they'll last ages.

Check the polished bliss video of them, those ones had been used for 1 or 2 years I think, professional use too, not home use.


----------



## Kestrel (Nov 20, 2012)

As you mentioned a big fat round one that looks like a paintbrush, I'd say the Swissvax wheel brush is good.

But as others have said wheel woollies and the EZ/Daytona brushes are good.

I'd also say the Dooka wheel mit is excellent and is probably what I use more than anything.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=579


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

go for the wheel woolies, i have had mine a long time and they are just like new.


----------



## consettphil (Aug 23, 2013)

rather than waste money on brushes that might not last that long or not be happy how they perform, i thought i would save time and money in the long run and opted to get the Wheel Woolies first. 

They are great and reach right to the back of the alloy. well worth the money.


BUT....................




i now need a bucket just for the wheels for rinsing the woolies :lol:


more money ha ha


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Wheel woolies, mega:thumb:


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

An an ez detail brush fanatic would the wheel woolies improve things much? I'm interested


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I've used so many brushes, upon the first use of wheel woolies I have abandoned everything else and they are now out in force


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*I have wheel woolies version 1 and 2 but to be honest despite having a long vikan and the small vikan i always reach for the Valet Pro wheel brush.*


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

Wheel woolies all the way, the best money i have ever spent on cleaning products. I love cleaning my wheels now, use to hate it.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

I do so many different types of wheel that, as good as the wheel woollies are, I find that they are not suited to every wheel; far from it in fact. Reckon I use them on about 50% of wheels. For others I find the round paint brush type are more suited. For others I use detailing brushes etc. Just can't find the 'one size fits all' type brushes for wheels!


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

I've used an EZ brush for a while and liked it a lot, using it with a Swissvax wheel brush for the wheel faces. 

Then succumbed to the Wheel Woolies group buy and have to say the Woolies are a real step up. I'm still using the Swissvax brush for the wheel faces, but the Woolies make the cleaning far more effective and a lot quicker too. 

Now have an unused EZ brush in good condition that I don't use anymore...


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

Another one for wheel woolies only had them a few months but like everyone has said they are simply brilliant and with the new version out they reduced the size of the cleaning head and extended the plastic handle which makes them perfect for most wheels ..


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I have to agree. 

Got wheel woolies few months ago. Best brushes about. 

Don't use my ez brush or mini ez brush now and they 2 where not much cheaper than woolies


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

As 'james death', I've Wheel Woolies v1 and v2. Originally had an EZ Brush and the fling back was a real pain (genuinely a pain when getting Iron-X in the eye) and never felt all that robust. The Wheel Woolies v1 were great and I've still got one (the other two have migrated to other peoples garages I think) after some 18 months and it still looks like new and has had all sorts of chemicals on it over that time. The v2 are slightly bigger and longer and are a real godsend for getting into wheel nooks and crannies. Really worth what you'd originally think was a high price but the ease of use, ease of maintenance and durability mean they pay for themselves in no time whatsoever.


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

Go for wheel woolies, can be used on more than wheel so become even more cost effective :speechles


----------



## DBH (Oct 21, 2013)

I am more than happy with my set of wheel woolies along side my catain crevis mitt and VP detailing brush for the wheel nut areas.


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi all,

Assume wheel woolies are still the best to go for?

Is there any group buys or current discounts that people know of please?


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Polished Bliss are currently doing the set of 3 for £33 with free delivery

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-wheel-woolies-cat4.html

Mike


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

mike41 said:


> Polished Bliss are currently doing the set of 3 for £33 with free delivery
> Mike


Thanks!

I just looked at those any they seem to be a good price. Just wasn't sure if they were genuine but I assume they are


----------



## PJJC (Nov 11, 2013)

Wheel Woolies are what I use.

There is a large number of people here using them.

Polished Bliss seem to be the best price at the mo

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/special-offers-pb-wheel-woolies.html


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

PJJC said:


> Wheel Woolies are what I use.
> 
> There is a large number of people here using them.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Think I'll get them from there then


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

They'll definitely be genuine. I'd recommend buying the cranked one for the backs of spokes while youre at it though.
Mike


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

mike41 said:


> They'll definitely be genuine. I'd recommend buying the cranked one for the backs of spokes while youre at it though.
> Mike


Thanks for the quick replies

I see they say "our PB wheel woolies"

But are they any different to the ones that someone like CleanYourCar would sell?


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

azibux1 said:


> Thanks for the quick replies
> 
> I see they say "our PB wheel woolies"
> 
> But are they any different to the ones that someone like CleanYourCar would sell?


No they all sell the genuine ones, there are a few that don't sell the genuine ones but can't think of them off top of my head


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Jonny_R said:


> No they all sell the genuine ones, there are a few that don't sell the genuine ones but can't think of them off top of my head


Cool, 

Will order them now


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

azibux1 said:


> Cool,
> 
> Will order them now


I ordered mine last Thursday and came though Tuesday still in the packing they look great lol can't wait too use them


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

whiteclio59 said:


> I ordered mine last Thursday and came though Tuesday still in the packing they look great lol can't wait too use them


Did you go for the angled one too?


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

azibux1 said:


> Did you go for the angled one too?


No mate just brought 3 pack for £33 I'm going too see how I get on with theses first.


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

whiteclio59 said:


> No mate you buy them separate.


No I know, was wondering if you purchased it too or not

I think I'm going to just get the standard pack of 3 for now, quite expensive (although I've heard they're worth it)

I use the sponge at the moment for the behind the spokes. Will get the angled one in a while maybe


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Sorry mate edited now yeah they are expensive but if u want nice clean wheels I guess you just gotta sick the wheel wollies in them and give them a good clean


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

whiteclio59 said:


> Sorry mate edited now yeah they are expensive but if u want nice clean wheels I guess you just gotta sick the wheel wollies in them and give them a good clean


Yeah cousin of mine got them and said they're great

Gonna go for the 3 pack for now


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah I have mate they should do the job mate


----------



## zetec-carl (Jan 18, 2012)

Right iv got a set of them from perfectly cleaned as I had a discount code she better like these lol


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

zetec-carl said:


> Right iv got a set of them from perfectly cleaned as I had a discount code she better like these lol


A lot of people recommend them so she should do lol


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Valet pro wheel brush and some wheel woollies can't go wrong!!!


----------



## maniacavenger (Nov 6, 2009)

I've now asked for wheel woolies for christmas. Got the weirdest look from the missus.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jan 5, 2010)

maniacavenger said:


> I've now asked for wheel woolies for christmas. Got the weirdest look from the missus.


I got the same look so just ordered them myself :thumb:


----------



## MB93 (Aug 16, 2013)

+1 for the wheel woolies :thumb:


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Wheel woollies!!


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Mine arrived yesterday, seem very solid, good product by the looks of it!


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

azibux1 said:


> Mine arrived yesterday, seem very solid, good product by the looks of it!


Wait until you use them, you will be in looove


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

I was about to order a EZ brush, but for the extra £13 I think I'll get the wheel woolie set after reading this. 

Anyone know I Piaf they work well use ONR?

Regards


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

mike41 said:


> Polished Bliss are currently doing the set of 3 for £33 with free delivery
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-wheel-woolies-cat4.html
> 
> Mike


They are showing as £38 at the moment. 
Are they £33 with a discount code?

Regards


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

mattyh2013 said:


> They are showing as £38 at the moment.
> Are they £33 with a discount code?
> 
> Regards


Think the offer has maybe ended now? Was showing £5 off when I first posted the link.
Mike


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

mike41 said:


> Think the offer has maybe ended now? Was showing £5 off when I first posted the link.
> Mike


You have to click on the Christmas offers page on polished bliss homepage I think not find the wheel woollies through the normal options


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Jonny_R said:


> You have to click on the Christmas offers page on polished bliss homepage I think not find the wheel woollies through the normal options


they're not on there now...........

Mike


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

PB did say it would be on till January but only while stock lasted on first come first serve so they must have ran out! 

They may get more stock and put the offer on again so may be worth checking back periodically before jan


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Jonny_R said:


> PB did say it would be on till January but only while stock lasted on first come first serve so they must have ran out!
> 
> They may get more stock and put the offer on again so may be worth checking back periodically before jan


Im not surprised they've sold out at that price :thumb:

Mike


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Shame. I'll keep an eye out. 

Are the woolies any good for cleaning plastic wheel arches with APC or will it damage the woolie?

Regards


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

mattyh2013 said:


> Shame. I'll keep an eye out.
> 
> Are the woolies any good for cleaning plastic wheel arches with APC or will it damage the woolie?
> 
> Regards


I've heard and seen of the big one being used for arches with apc so would say there fine

Asking as properly rinse out after use as you would when using wheel cleaner with them


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Excellent. 

Ultimate finish have them for £36 delivered. 

Are they pretty much the same as polished bliss?


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

mattyh2013 said:


> Excellent.
> 
> Ultimate finish have them for £36 delivered.
> 
> Are they pretty much the same as polished bliss?


Says they're awaiting stock mate

Mike


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh yeh, so it does. 

I'm not in any rush. 
Shame I didn't see this post when polished bliss had the offer. 

Was going to buy the EZ brush and a mothers brush for the week arches, which was £30 in total. 

After seeing the wheel woolies I think it's the way forward. 

Regards


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

mattyh2013 said:


> Oh yeh, so it does.
> 
> I'm not in any rush.
> Shame I didn't see this post when polished bliss had the offer.
> ...


Would still recommend a dedicated arch brush. I've got a vikan multipurpose brush for the arches


----------



## Aikinoodle007 (Jan 22, 2013)

I use the EZ detail brush and I'm quite happy with it. Only thing that you might find annoying is that it sprinkles when you go in and out of the wheel arch. Nevertheless I've put the Mini detail brush on my wishlist


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

I just use a cheapo noodle mitt for the arches,you know they type you get 2 for £3 odds in Aldi

Mike


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I dont think i could justify spending £33 on woolies, i have a muc-off thats brilliant for cleaning and a cheapo thing i use for the inside of the alloy.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

bradleymarky said:


> I dont think i could justify spending £33 on woolies, i have a muc-off thats brilliant for cleaning and a cheapo thing i use for the inside of the alloy.


Thats how I used to think, then one week I was feeling flush,so took the plunge and ordered a set. Wish I'd done it a long time ago instead of wasting money on brushes that did'nt last or simply were'nt up to the job.

Mike


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

mike41 said:


> I just use a cheapo noodle mitt for the arches,you know they type you get 2 for £3 odds in Aldi
> 
> Mike


Good thinking. I Just bought a new one for the body work. 
The old one has now been relegated to arches :thumb:


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

Pookini said:


> Wheel woolies all the way, the best money i have ever spent on cleaning products. I love cleaning my wheels now, use to hate it.


Yup me too:thumb:


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

mike41 said:


> Thats how I used to think, then one week I was feeling flush,so took the plunge and ordered a set. Wish I'd done it a long time ago instead of wasting money on brushes that did'nt last or simply were'nt up to the job.
> 
> Mike


If it wasn't for this thread then I wouldn't be buying. 
I'm taking the plunge and I doubt I'll be disappointed :thumb:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Do you use them on the faces of wheels as well?


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Tom48 said:


> Yup me too:thumb:


Me three :thumb:

Mike


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Keir said:


> Do you use them on the faces of wheels as well?


Nope I plan to use my af hog hair brushes still on the faces and woollies for backs and behind spokes and nut holes etc


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Keir said:


> Do you use them on the faces of wheels as well?


Yep

Mike


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

mike41 said:


> Yep
> 
> Mike


Even better.
I'll get them from UF, £36.00 Delivered.

Are they the same wheel woolies as PB or do they have there own take on them? Or are they just a distributor of the original wheel woolies?

Also do UF have a discount code :thumb:


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

I just grabbed the 2 smaller ones in the set by Griots Garage. I don't think I need the big one so I've saved the money and bought these. Haven't tried them yet but I do have the EZ Detail brush. EZ detail is great except for hard dirt on the inner barrel, it just bends when you push harder. It was also too big to get between some calipers and the rim. Sole reason I bought these. Nothing will replace the EZ detail brush for behind spokes and the wheel hub though.


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Are the woolies in ultimate finish the same as PB?
There £36 delivered as apposed to £38 on PB.


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

When I asked last week someone replied saying they're all the same, only a few dodgy companies sell fake ones


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Sweet. Just seen on the official page that UF are a distributor.

http://www.wheelwoolies.com/find-a-distributor/


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Do ultimate finish have a discount code?


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Not that I know of mate


----------

